

5 Steps to Re-Create Xerox PARC's Design Magic (From the Guy Who Helped Make It) - GuiA
http://m.fastcodesign.com/3046437/5-steps-to-recreate-xerox-parcs-design-magic-from-the-guy-who-helped-make-it

======
angdis
Sounds really nice, but sadly, Xerox parc and other places like that (eg Bell
Labs) are a thing of the past. These places just won't be compatible with
today's project management professionals who expect "deliverables" on a
schedule. Michaelangelo's kpi's sucked.

